# Car insurance: anyone else seeing a reduction?



## RedOnion (8 May 2021)

My car insurance is due in early June.

I can do a like for like comparison as there were no changes during the year. I've the same car, same named drivers, etc.

In 2020 my renewal quote came in at 450 from Aviva. When I phoned, they brought it down to 413 (they matched another quote I got).

Received my renewal this week, and it's down to 350. 

Initially I thought maybe they'd reduced it on the back of Covid as Aviva didn't give a refund, but after a very quick check AIG appear to be offering the same rate (well 353, which appears to be their minimum: 330 +7% levies).

Anyone else notice a reduction yet?


----------



## twofor1 (8 May 2021)

Mine was €426 last year with Allianz, the renewal came in at €446, after the phone call they dropped it to €414 which was as good as the best of quotes I got elsewhere.

So €12 down from last year.

A small change for me, but in the the right direction.


----------



## The Horseman (8 May 2021)

RedOnion said:


> My car insurance is due in early June.
> 
> I can do a like for like comparison as there were no changes during the year. I've the same car, same named drivers, etc.
> 
> ...


Most likely due to the new "Quontom book of awards" recently agreed. Insurance costs were estimated to reduce by 20% or so due to the lower payouts.


----------



## RedOnion (8 May 2021)

@The Horseman
Yes, at I had interpreted that news that there 'might' be a reduction. That's the cynic in me.

I was surprised to see it actually reducing, especially so quickly after the announcement.

Hopefully others will see reductions.


----------



## Protocol (8 May 2021)

I saw a reduction *before *the changes started.

575 last year.

Shopped around, Aviva Direct were running a promotion, 21% off.

423 if I have another Aviva Direct policy.

498 without.


----------



## Cervelo (9 May 2021)

I'm with Aviva as well but my car insurance has been in and around the same for the last four years
The quote that I've just renewed started at €327 but a quick call reduced it to €300
Mrs Cervelo is the same but she gets hers for about a tenner cheaper for some unknown reason 
I wasn't expecting any decrease in our premiums from Aviva and I don't really shop around as I feel it's about as good as we're going to get


----------



## RedOnion (9 May 2021)

Turns out the reductions can be better than I thought.  
When I got an online quote as a new customer, Aviva are quoting me 292, which is the cheapest I can get. Aviva will be getting another 'new' customer.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 May 2021)

RedOnion said:


> Turns out the reductions can be better than I thought.
> When I got an online quote as a new customer, Aviva are quoting me 292, which is the cheapest I can get. Aviva will be getting another 'new' customer.


I had the exact same experience - renewal was coming in just over €400 but I went with Aviva who quoted €292 (and it was like for like in terms of cover).


----------



## Alkers86 (10 May 2021)

+15% increase here, haven't shopped around yet. Motorbike policy went up €10. CAmpervan policy unchanged.


----------



## Gervan (10 May 2021)

I feel very hard done by. I was insured with Axa for 3 or 4 years and happy with them until Covid kicked in and it became impossible to get requests seen to. I am still trying to get a cheque promised two months ago, and have a long sheet listing my numerous phone calls and the call centre promises or fob-offs.
My insurance renewal date came due. The premium went from just over €400, where it has been static for the years, to €520. I was shocked, and asked why the jump. To be told simply "They're all going up".

I moved to FBD, but am still paying €420.


----------



## Jazz01 (10 May 2021)

Not just car insurance ( other half recently purchased car insurance with Aviva & it was down €150 to last year) - but home insurance too. I recently got a policy with Aviva with a saving of around €160 - again, like for like, regarding the policy cover.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 May 2021)

I'm using the car about 10% of normal. They gave about a 10% discount. Makes sense....


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 May 2021)

Incidentally, If I'd used the car this little and had cancelled the insurance. I would lose my NCB in another half a year. 
But because I didn't cancel it, my risk stays the same, even though I've done almost no driving. Makes sense....


----------



## Clamball (13 May 2021)

I am with AIG.  Due for renewal in June.  Quote last year was €353, quote this year is €416, phoned and got it down to €396.  They said a 20% discount for new business if renewing online with AIG. So I guess I will be trying another supplier.  Will try Aviva

Just put my info into Aviva and got quoted €280.  Is it worth phoning AIG back?


----------



## Jazz01 (13 May 2021)

Clamball said:


> Is it worth phoning AIG back?


All it's going to cost you is a few minutes, so why not, but I can't see them matching it to be honest - it's a BIG difference from €396 to €280...
If you are moving to Aviva, get your no claims statement from AIG as soon as you can & you can upload it to the "myaviva" if / when you purchase insurance from them.


----------



## RedOnion (13 May 2021)

Clamball said:


> Is it worth phoning AIG back?


353 is their minimum premium


----------



## Clamball (13 May 2021)

RedOnion said:


> 353 is their minimum premium


Yes I recall they said that to me last year when I renewed with them.  I am so glad to see priced come down in general, spent years paying between €600-€700 so this is so much more reasonable.


----------



## FANTANA (13 May 2021)

Aviva are way cheaper than all other quotes I have gotten so far.


----------



## jpd (9 Jun 2021)

I just got my renewal quote - I am insured with Aviva

Their quote is € 404 and they confirm that I paid € 329 last year - so no reduction there!

I would say that they have little chance of my renewing with them this year - but we will have to see


----------



## tallpaul (9 Jun 2021)

AIG in my renewal quote is €386. Applying for a quote as a new customer is €355. I guess they may have a new customer if they can't be beaten by anyone else.

Edit: After doing a large trawl of insurance companies over lunch, the above is the cheapest. Next step is to argue the toss over the phone of renewal vs new customer. 

As an aside, it is clear from their website quotation engines, that Its4women.ie and Getsetgo.ie are AIG in disguise. Interestingly these sites were the next cheapest for me (within a few euro of €355) which would reinforce this supposition.

I wonder why AIG bother? Surely there is an additional cost on branding and website maintenance - at the very least- in operating these brands?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2021)

The Askaboutmoney experience seems at variance with the rest of the country.









						Car insurance Ireland: Time for the Government to come down heavily on insurers for not passing on cuts
					

HAS your motor insurance premium gone down lately?




					www.independent.ie
				




_Peter Boland of the Alliance for Insurance Reform says that preliminary results from a poll it is conducting online show no reductions, with some business and voluntary groups actually seeing a rise in costs.

Sinn Féin’s Pearse Doherty says a survey his party has conducted shows no cuts in most motor policies.

And Michael Kilcoyne of the Consumers’ Association reports members saying there has been no change in premium prices._


----------



## horusd (6 Jul 2021)

I just renewed mine with AVIVA. I had a quote from them last yr (as the car grew moss on the drive, and for which they offered no reduction) for 390. This year it went to 516. I got  an alternative with AXA (who have my house insurance) for 465. I rang AVIVA and they offered the same cover (within a minute) for 453. I got a reminder from CHILL ( I must have asked them for a quote before) and they offered ALLIANZ for around the 360 mark with a step back NCD. As I already had paid AVIVA and am planning to ditch car I stuck with them as I'll  get a pro rata refund when I cancel.


----------



## irbx (6 Jul 2021)

Mine renewal in with Allianz with them 5 years no changes

This Year's Renewal Premium: €787.38
Last Year's Renewal Premium: €809.92

Other quotes are around this mark or higher. But Aviva seems to come out the winner with €608 ( policy the same as Allianz but excess is actually lower €300 it was €500 with Allianz)

2004 Honda Accord Sport
2L Petrol 
No Penalty Points
3 other named drivers 

I will ring Allianz to see if they can bet Aviva before they loss a 5 years old customer.


----------



## Dave Vanian (6 Jul 2021)

irbx said:


> before they loss a 5 years old customer.



Your age might be causing them some concern...


----------



## Itchy (6 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> I just renewed mine with AVIVA... I rang AVIVA and they offered the same cover (within a minute) for 453.





irbx said:


> I will ring Allianz to see if they can bet Aviva before they loss a 5 years old customer.



This practice of ringing your current provider to give them 'the chance' to be competitive is enabling the dysfunctional market. All its doing is getting the consumer closer to their point of inertia. 'Its not worth the hassle to send on the documents to the new crowd for a saving of €x'

They should be encouraged to offer the best price, first time. From the insurance company's point of view, in say 50% of renewals, the customer will call them back and say 'this is price that at which I will allow you to maximise your economic surplus'. How does that get you a competitive quote? At best it gets you into a position where you avoid the hassle of emailing your NCB to another company but you haven't, in fact, avoided the hassle at all, with all the phone calls back and forth! 

When I switched energy provider, from Energia, they called to say 'Oh we have a better deal for switchers, its not on the website'. They didn't ring me to offer the great deal when my contract expired, they rang me _after _I initiated the switch. At least some of the mortgage suppliers tell you how much they will screw you after the fixed rate deal expires!


----------



## jpd (6 Jul 2021)

I had a renewal quote from my broker AA Insurance (policy was with Aviva) for € 404 - last year was € 329

The accompanying email said they had checked their leading insurers to find the best price.

I went online, tried a few companies and am now insured with Zurich for € 285

Honestly, the whole sector is a disgrace and a plague on all their houses - brokers and insurers alike


----------



## horusd (6 Jul 2021)

irbx said:


> Mine renewal in with Allianz with them 5 years no changes
> 
> This Year's Renewal Premium: €787.38
> Last Year's Renewal Premium: €809.92
> ...


Check out Chill as well. I think they do an online quote. I did use them for a quote before. To avoid an annoying phone call, I altered my mobile  somewhat!


----------



## jpd (7 Jul 2021)

So someone else got the annoying phone call instead!


----------



## horusd (7 Jul 2021)

jpd said:


> So someone else got the annoying phone call instead!


 I didn't really think this one through!


----------



## Brian McD (7 Jul 2021)

With Allianz for years, but for last two years, price has fallen significantly from €650 / €700 to c. €450 but only after waiting for policy to run its term & then signing up immediately as a new customer. Big penalty for being loyal & renewing


----------



## JD2021 (9 Jul 2021)

Absolutely no reduction in original quote in May albeit I believe any "alledged" possible reductions were not anticipated to be seen later in the year I believe.

I called, had the annual haggle etc and got €40 reduction happy enough. I'm with one of the companies who offered no voucher during the pandemic despite car barely moving for 8 months, I almost considered creating a garden feature out of my car at one stage


----------



## mathepac (9 Jul 2021)

I'm baffled by this annual chasing our tails pantomime to fulfil the need to meet a basic legal requirement for motor cover.

I'm in the process of changing my car -  I have the "new" car on the driveway, taxed, fresh NCT, but no insurance until 1/8/2021. I rang around to get quotes on a car that is one year younger, has 105,000 fewer miles, is not a UK import, has a 1.4 petrol engine (I know, it's a starter motor!!) rather than a 2 litre diesel, has no toys (no cruise control, auto lights, auto wipers, no auto-dimming mirrors, no A/C, electric windows only in the front, and so on).

I started with my current broker, QuoteDevil, who wanted an additional €140 for the 6-months left to run on my existing policy PLUS €30 service charge for having the temerity to change cars mid-stream, so to speak.

123.ie were at a very competitive €385, plus finance fees to do it on the never-never

Kennco were €640!! which was a short conversation.

FBD were a washout.

Its4women were €460.

AIB as an AXA broker came in at €375 for comprehensive, with breakdown cover, homestart, driving other cars (brother's, sister's, daughter's, etc from time to time), no annual mileage restriction IIRC, and NO finance charges to pay on the drip. €56 deposit paid yesterday, and 9 equal payments for the balance begining 1/9/2021.

That's not an exhaustive list BTW and the frustrating and incomprehensible bit for me is that many of the brokers were trying to sell me AXA policies some at what must be massive margins.

Why the delay in swapping from the (much loved) Avensis H/B to the "new" Corolla Terra saloon?  Lack of NCT on the Avensis (it failed on a rusted suspension component earlier in the week), a full tank of fuel which I intend burning off, and expensive motor-tax that expires 1/8/2021!!!


----------



## peemac (13 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The Askaboutmoney experience seems at variance with the rest of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd hardly expect any of those three esp Doherty, to say that there have been reductions.

I'm driving 35 years including several in the UK and my renewal in June was the lowest price I have ever paid for insurance at €361 including business use 

Down from €478 in 2020.


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Jul 2021)

I don't know why people expect their premiums to be reduced because of Covid. Your car still has to be insured if it is sitting in the driveway. What if someone steals it? Don't you want cover? How is an insurance company going to know if you drive it or not? Get a declaration saying you aren't going to drive it? Then you'll get all the cases of "my mum was sick, so I had to get her shopping and that's when I crashed it. But won't you cover me anyway?"

Then there is the lack of returns in the bond markets. Insurance companies buy bonds with your premiums to generate a return. There is no return in the bond market at present, so they are not generating a return from their investment. As insurance companies are listed companies, they have to keep their shareholders happy, so they are not going to accept a fall in profits, so they will increase premiums to customers in replace the lost returns.


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## RichInSpirit (13 Jul 2021)

mathepac said:


> Lack of NCT on the Avensis (it failed on a rusted suspension component earlier in the week), a full tank of fuel which I intend burning off, and expensive motor-tax that expires 1/8/2021!!!


Is your Avensis pre 2008 when you say the motor tax is high? 
And could the rusted suspension component be replaced cheaply?


----------



## mathepac (13 Jul 2021)

2007, €200/quarter. Rusted component replaced (no bill yet) and re-test booked for Weds 14.07.2021 @ 10:00 pm.


----------



## 24601 (13 Jul 2021)

Steven Barrett said:


> I don't know why people expect their premiums to be reduced because of Covid. Your car still has to be insured if it is sitting in the driveway. What if someone steals it? Don't you want cover? How is an insurance company going to know if you drive it or not? Get a declaration saying you aren't going to drive it? Then you'll get all the cases of "my mum was sick, so I had to get her shopping and that's when I crashed it. But won't you cover me anyway?"



This is a bit simplistic. The overall risk of an accident decreased significantly due to lower mileage. The probability of someone robbing your car from your driveway is trivial in comparison to the risk of being involved in a collision. Premiums should reflect the overall reduction in car usage, although having said that, I reckon mileage will be back close enough to pre-pandemic levels before long.


----------



## horusd (13 Jul 2021)

Steven Barrett said:


> I don't know why people expect their premiums to be reduced because of Covid. Your car still has to be insured if it is sitting in the driveway. What if someone steals it? Don't you want cover? How is an insurance company going to know if you drive it or not? Get a declaration saying you aren't going to drive it? Then you'll get all the cases of "my mum was sick, so I had to get her shopping and that's when I crashed it. But won't you cover me anyway?"
> 
> Then there is the lack of returns in the bond markets. Insurance companies buy bonds with your premiums to generate a return. There is no return in the bond market at present, so they are not generating a return from their investment. As insurance companies are listed companies, they have to keep their shareholders happy, so they are not going to accept a fall in profits, so they will increase premiums to customers in replace the lost returns.
> 
> ...


The largest costs of insurance relate to accidents not theft. COVID19  restrictions meant we drove very little for considerable periods of time. The risk to the insurer were hugely reduced during these periods, some gave refunds to reflect this, many (including my insurer AVIVA) did not. Given the extent of home working, a reduction to reflect the new realities  and lower risks  isn't unreasonable. I think the point is that there seems to be profiteering. I would also add that almost invariably, when clients complain about the renewal premiums a reduction is offered. This suggests there is an element of creaming of an amount of money from those who simply renew.


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Jul 2021)

24601 said:


> This is a bit simplistic. The overall risk of an accident decreased significantly due to lower mileage. The probability of someone robbing your car from your driveway is trivial in comparison to the risk of being involved in a collision. Premiums should reflect the overall reduction in car usage, although having said that, I reckon mileage will be back close enough to pre-pandemic levels before long.





horusd said:


> The largest costs of insurance relate to accidents not theft. COVID19  restrictions meant we drove very little for considerable periods of time. The risk to the insurer were hugely reduced during these periods, some gave refunds to reflect this, many (including my insurer AVIVA) did not. Given the extent of home working, a reduction to reflect the new realities  and lower risks  isn't unreasonable. I think the point is that there seems to be profiteering. I would also add that almost invariably, when clients complain about the renewal premiums a reduction is offered. This suggests there is an element of creaming of an amount of money from those who simply renew.


Looking at quotes on Chill, there is no difference in price between saying you drive 1,000, 3,000 or 10,000 miles a year. While people drove less, they still drove to the shops. Looking at how there is no difference in price in those mileage range, I would guess that, unless driving a lot, mileage isn't a big factor in assessing the premium. 

Add in, no one knew how long the Covid lockdown would last. Would there be reduced driving for a week, a month or a year? Who knew but it was always going to be temporary.  

As for profiteering, loads of companies offer discounts to keep customers. It's nothing new. It's built into their model.


----------



## horusd (13 Jul 2021)

@Steven Barrett . The cumulative effect of all restrictions likely had an effect on claims experience. 5K limits, homeworking, other people homeworking etc. and lower mileage (it kinda follows if the car is a driveway ornament it's not getting into accidents) then we can take it insurers had lower claims experience overall. Insurers may argue (as they often do) that we need to see this working out over time, but it seems obvious that if  a car is insured with an assumption, that in the round, X number of accidents will ensue given X amount of driving, also in the round, then the insurers come out the better of it.   The less cars were driven then insurers are in a position, as some did, to offer a rebate. I suggest  all companies are in a similar position. I accept as a commercial reality that insurers will drop some premiums when clients kick off about them, but it makes a lie of the stance that premiums are solely the result of underwriting experience and methodologies..


----------



## Leo (13 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> The largest costs of insurance relate to accidents not theft. COVID19 restrictions meant we drove very little for considerable periods of time.


I remember looking at it (and I think even posting here on it during last summer), traffic volumes in March / April last year dropped to something like 30% of their pre-covid levels, but during the summer they climbed back to 80%. You can look at detailed analysis here.

We'd need to see accident stats too, often with less traffic, accident numbers rise as people are travelling more quickly.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jul 2021)

One of mine went up slightly the other down.
I've never seen any pattern to how car insurance works. Its seems they charge what the market will bear.
This is borne out in how the prices quoted fluctuate wildly, often between phone calls.


----------



## jpd (14 Jul 2021)

That's the essence of capitalism - charge what the market will bear.

If you can divide your customers up into different segments (for example new customers, moaning customers, sheep) and charge each segment a different price - even better. Why do you think coffee shops have a wide range of coffees on sale ?

It is not possible to do this with goods on a supermarket shelf as everyone can see the price, but in the insurance market, most customers do not know the price offered by an insurance company except the one offered to them


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jul 2021)

jpd said:


> That's the essence of capitalism - charge what the market will bear.
> 
> If you can divide your customers up into different segments (for example new customers, moaning customers, sheep) and charge each segment a different price - even better. Why do you think coffee shops have a wide range of coffees on sale ?
> 
> It is not possible to do this with goods on a supermarket shelf as everyone can see the price, but in the insurance market, most customers do not know the price offered by an insurance company except the one offered to them



The difference is you're legally obliged to have insurance. You're not legally obliged to get a coffee.

Also in the UK, you have car insurance groups, so you have idea what things might cost. In Ireland we don't.
In Ireland you might find out a small coffee is 3 times the cost a large, because.. well we don't know why.
They want you know the license plate of the car being quoted so they don't by accident give a cheaper quote if you ring back anonymously.

They are  price gouging and dual-pricing, their claims of high costs do not stand up to scrutiny.

So not the same as buying a coffee.


----------



## jpd (14 Jul 2021)

How is it not the same as buying coffee - you are buying insurance cover (yes, it is obligatory) but there are numerous suppliers looking for your business and they all charge different prices .

I would not trust the State to get involved and run the insurance market - it does not a good track record in this area since as long as I can remember - think back of all the insurance failures we have paid for and are still paying for

I agree that the market is dysfunctional but more transparency would sort that out pretty quickly


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jul 2021)

jpd said:


> How is it not the same as buying coffee - you are buying insurance cover (yes, it is obligatory) but there are numerous suppliers looking for your business and they all charge different prices .



Ahem...









						Consumer body alleges several car insurance firms were involved in anti-competitive 'price signalling'
					

The CCPC started its investigation in 2016.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




Its a captive market. They are shooting ducks in a barrel. 

There's lots of stuff going on. 

If you have an outstanding claim, you can't switch insurers, so they can charge whatever.
You stop your insurance for 2yrs, you lose your 10yr NCB. Even if you've a clean license for 20yrs, they put you right back at the start again. 
So if you downsize to one car, you have play daft games of switching the main driver. 
They charge you extra is its old car, or a new car. Or if you are young or if you are old. Etc etc. 

Its like the local shop or always overcharge you by "accident" but never under charge you by accident. Ummmm.


----------



## Itchy (14 Jul 2021)

jpd said:


> I would not trust the State to get involved and run the insurance market - it does not a good track record in this area since as long as I can remember - think back of all the insurance failures we have paid for and are still paying for
> 
> I agree that the market is dysfunctional but more transparency would sort that out pretty quickly



That's a bit rich going for the "State", those insurance failures were firstly the responsibility of the Directors of those companies, *all *private sector. We are subsidising private sector failure here. Insurance is a risk business, insurance sector regulation is not about preventing failure, its about minimising its impact. Insurance Ireland could address some of those market dynamics in the morning, why don't they?


AlbacoreA said:


> Its a captive market. They are shooting ducks in a barrel.
> 
> There's lots of stuff going on.



Including consumer behaviour. In the CBI's review of differential pricing, they looked at consumer responses in response to an increase in premium:


> Decrease in premium - No action
> Same premium - No action. Consumers feel that their insurance providers are treating them fairly with regards to price and this typically reinforces inertia.
> Moderate increase - Limited action (if any). Consumers frequently seek to negotiate the price down. If unsuccessful there is readiness to accept a general price rise as normal.
> Large increase - A large increase prompts some action although for many consumers this means minimal effort. For example, reviewing a comparison site, checking two or three other insurance provider websites or alternatively, phoning them directly. Critically, most consumers return to their own insurance provider with a cheaper quote they have received elsewhere, seeking to stay with their current insurance provider, as this is viewed as easier, and there is less chance that mistakes will be made. In addition, where there was a significant premium paid in the past, there tends to be more comfort with a larger increase.





> Across the research, there was a clear preference for staying with an existing insurance provider. In fact, the purpose of comparing prices with other insurance providers is largely to help negotiate a better price with their current provider, rather than switch.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jul 2021)

All true.


----------



## Leo (15 Jul 2021)

If they weren't making money on their investments. we'd all likely be paying a lot more.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jul 2021)

Many of these are global companies. They might make a loss in some specific areas, some sectors, but globally they are often making vast profits while claiming they are making a loss in one area..


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2021)

AlbacoreA said:


> Many of these are global companies. They might make a loss in some specific areas, some sectors, but globally they are often making vast profits while claiming they are making a loss in one area..


If they were making vast profits elsewhere, surely they'd just cut and run. We all know they're not in business here for the benefit of anyone but themselves.


----------



## losttheplot (23 Jul 2021)

€526 last year €466 this year. First reduction in a while.


----------



## FANTANA (23 Jul 2021)

After a few years of rises I have my first reduction. €750 last year €328 this  year. I did put a bit of effort in this year shopping around though. 

Aviva €328
Zurich €338
AXA €436
AIB €489
123 €504 
Chill €512
FBD €593
Liberty €566 3rd party only quoted
Allianz no quote
AIG €917

All online quotes, no interest in calling multiple companies.


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> Is your Avensis pre 2008 when you say the motor tax is high?
> And could the rusted suspension component be replaced cheaply?


2007 AVENSIS, €137 to replace suspension component & bushes, and to do tracking & alignment. €28 for re-test which was a nice clean PASS. The car now has a 12-month NCT.

Swap-over next weekend.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (24 Jul 2021)

FANTANA said:


> After a few years of rises I have my first reduction. €750 last year €328 this  year. I did put a bit of effort in this year shopping around though.
> 
> Aviva €328
> Zurich €338
> ...



That's a massive drop in price.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2021)

Steven Barrett said:


> Then there is the lack of returns in the bond markets. Insurance companies buy bonds with your premiums to generate a return.



Ever heard of Berkshire Hathaway?


----------



## Leo (3 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Ever heard of Berkshire Hathaway?


Buffett is pretty vocal in his disdain for bonds...  If only each insurance company had their own Buffett they could play the equity markets instead.


----------



## lff12 (10 Aug 2021)

Yes - I work for an insurer and get a 50% discount, but my final price was still 50 euros less than last year.


----------



## lff12 (10 Aug 2021)

tallpaul said:


> AIG in my renewal quote is €386. Applying for a quote as a new customer is €355. I guess they may have a new customer if they can't be beaten by anyone else.
> 
> Edit: After doing a large trawl of insurance companies over lunch, the above is the cheapest. Next step is to argue the toss over the phone of renewal vs new customer.
> 
> ...


Its a broker only pricing and they charge you for every little extra thing or change.


----------



## lff12 (10 Aug 2021)

Itchy said:


> This practice of ringing your current provider to give them 'the chance' to be competitive is enabling the dysfunctional market. All its doing is getting the consumer closer to their point of inertia. 'Its not worth the hassle to send on the documents to the new crowd for a saving of €x'
> 
> They should be encouraged to offer the best price, first time. From the insurance company's point of view, in say 50% of renewals, the customer will call them back and say 'this is price that at which I will allow you to maximise your economic surplus'. How does that get you a competitive quote? At best it gets you into a position where you avoid the hassle of emailing your NCB to another company but you haven't, in fact, avoided the hassle at all, with all the phone calls back and forth!
> 
> When I switched energy provider, from Energia, they called to say 'Oh we have a better deal for switchers, its not on the website'. They didn't ring me to offer the great deal when my contract expired, they rang me _after _I initiated the switch. At least some of the mortgage suppliers tell you how much they will screw you after the fixed rate deal expires!


Same thing as your utility provider - my understanding is that this is exactly what they want to ban. But it still is hard to understand why people have such loyalty when the provider isn't acting in your interest (as is same for utilities, banks etc). I work for a foreign business unit of an insurer here, and my boss told me that their customers there also stick with them because their mother and father bought from the same insurer and their parents before them....


----------



## lff12 (10 Aug 2021)

horusd said:


> Check out Chill as well. I think they do an online quote. I did use them for a quote before. To avoid an annoying phone call, I altered my mobile  somewhat!


I have a second number I usually put down for quotes - diverts them nicely. Its incredibly poor practice to not give the "best available price" on the basis of these now quite detailed web forms either.


----------



## peemac (11 Aug 2021)

Herself got renewal at €302 with Aviva. Down from €353 last year. That's the lowest ever for her. Includes me on the policy. Fully comp with the usual extras incl breakdown assistance.

She's 20years+ no claims, full licence etc


----------



## kitty81 (12 Aug 2021)

My renewal with Aviva just in and up by €140 since last year. No changes in the year, other than I'm a year older along with the car. 

I was expecting a reduction - 17 years driving with no claims ever €660


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2021)

kitty81 said:


> My renewal with Aviva just in and up by €140 since last year. No changes in the year, other than I'm a year older along with the car.
> 
> I was expecting a reduction - 17 years driving with no claims ever €660


Stating the obvious but shop around, at the very least online.


----------



## Peanuts20 (13 Aug 2021)

Mind was down the massive sum of €7 with Aviva. Went through Chill and got it through Zurich for €120 less


----------



## peemac (14 Aug 2021)

Always add your partner as named driver and see if there's a difference. This can see up to 20% reduction in the quote.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2021)

peemac said:


> Always add your partner as named driver and see if there's a difference. This can see up to 20% reduction in the quote.


Doesn't have to be a partner.
But different insurers deal with named drivers differently.
Some give a reduction.
Some increase the premium.
Only way to find out is to play with the data in the form.


----------



## Peanuts20 (20 Aug 2021)

One thing that surprised me was the some insurers (Zurich for example) were asking if I had a Taxsaver ticket. (I don't). I presume that results in a discount on the basis I wouldn't be using my car to commute to work. I'd not seen that asked before


----------



## biddy123 (24 Aug 2021)

I just got my quote from aviva, 320 last yr and 410 this yr, When I went online to get another quote, it wont give me a quote. Tried a few others same thing and then realised it is because my car is 2006 and therefore over 14 years old. I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?


----------



## horusd (24 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> I just got my quote from aviva, 320 last yr and 410 this yr, When I went online to get another quote, it wont give me a quote. Tried a few others same thing and then realised it is because my car is 2006 and therefore over 14 years old. I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?


I think many companies have maximum age limits for vehicles.


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?


It likely is, but roadworthy is a minimum standard. Look at how NCAP safety scores have changed over the past 15 years. 

Also note that a significant factor in the loading on older cars is the statistical models that show they are more likely to be involved in claims accompanied with significant personal injuries claims.


----------



## irbx (25 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> I just got my quote from aviva, 320 last yr and 410 this yr, When I went online to get another quote, it wont give me a quote. Tried a few others same thing and then realised it is because my car is 2006 and therefore over 14 years old. I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?


That is very strange as I changed to Aviva as a new customer only beginning of this month with 2004 accord 2.0 petrol ( owned for 4 years if it matters) Done through their website


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2021)

irbx said:


> That is very strange as I changed to Aviva as a new customer only beginning of this month with 2004 accord 2.0 petrol ( owned for 4 years if it matters) Done through their website


It may or may not be very strange.
Nobody can really say.
It's almost impossible to compare one individual's quote with another's or draw any general conclusions because they will never be based on identical underwriting criteria, underwriting policies, or represent an identical risk profile to the insurer.


----------



## Itchy (25 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?



An NCT absolutely does not mean your car is roadworthy. It means the car met the minimum standards on the day it was looked at.


----------



## SparkRite (25 Aug 2021)

Itchy said:


> An NCT absolutely does not mean your car is roadworthy.


And what exactly are they omitting from the test that would mean your car *is* roadworthy?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2021)

Itchy said:


> An NCT absolutely does not mean your car is roadworthy. It means the car met the minimum standards on the day it was looked at.


Somebody better tell the RSA so...





						Page not found
					






					rsa.ie
				





> About your NCT Certificate.​On successfully passing your NCT, you will be issued with an NCT certificate of roadworthiness.


----------



## Itchy (25 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Somebody better tell the RSA so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Literally the next paragraph...


> About your NCT Certificate.​On successfully passing your NCT, you will be issued with an NCT certificate of roadworthiness. You will need to keep the certificate safe and be able to present it on request to a member of An Garda Siochána.
> 
> The *certificate is proof that your vehicle met a set of basic requirements at the time of the test*


(Their emphasis not mine)


----------



## Leo (26 Aug 2021)

Itchy's point is a good one. The NCT shows it met the minimum standards at the time of the test, it makes no warranty as to what condition it will be in an hour, let alone weeks or months later.


----------



## biddy123 (26 Aug 2021)

If that is the case, couldnt that be said about a newer car eg 2008-2018.?


----------



## RedOnion (26 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> If that is the case, couldnt that be said about a newer car eg 2008-2018.?


Yes, of course. The NCT has nothing to do with it.

Most insurers won't take on new customers with cars over 10 years old due to the high number of staged accidents with recently purchased older cars. In some cases they will quote so long as you've owned the car for a period, and that car is already insured in your name. For Aviva it's 14 years for new customers.

My mam recently renewed her insurance on a 16 year old car without issue.  280 fully comprehensive with Aviva. My dad had an even older car until recently, and hadn't any issues renewing last year.

Looking at your posting history, you were also refused insurance 5 years ago?


----------



## biddy123 (26 Aug 2021)

I got a quote from aviva, just couldnt figure out why it had gone up so much. Always get a few different quotes online but just getting a lot of "Cant give you a quote online" this year. It must be the age of the car cos have had no accidents or claims


----------



## RedOnion (26 Aug 2021)

@biddy123
Try Liberty for a comparison quote. No idea what their prices are like, but they seem to be the only ones that quote for new business with cars that age.


----------



## biddy123 (26 Aug 2021)

Got a quote from Liberty, 330 for TPf and T, wont give a fully comp quote for a car that age they told me


----------



## RedOnion (26 Aug 2021)

biddy123 said:


> Got a quote from Liberty, 330


Sounds decent compared to your Aviva quote. It's lower than the minimum premium from some insurers.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (6 Sep 2021)

Renewal time -last year €805 with liberty and this year is €699.
Tried axa which came in at €585 fully comp.
I better give liberty a ring in the morning and see if they can match axa


----------



## Itchy (6 Sep 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> I better give liberty a ring in the morning and see if they can match axa



Honest question, why would you do that? Its they exact behaviour cited in the CBI's differential pricing review.



Itchy said:


> In the CBI's review of differential pricing, they looked at consumer responses in response to an increase in premium:





> Across the research, there is a clear preference for staying with an existing insurance provider. In fact, many consumers report that they compare prices with other insurance providers largely because it helps to negotiate a better price with their current provider, rather than switch provider.



Surely they had the opportunity to quote you the best price? You're now giving them a second bite. From their point of view they cant lose. They offer you an expensive policy, knowing you will call back to give them the best price you can get in the market. What incentive do they have to offer you a competitive quote at all?


----------



## Pinoy adventure (6 Sep 2021)

Itchy said:


> Honest question, why would you do that? Its they exact behaviour cited in the CBI's differential pricing review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll call them too see if they can better the price axa gave me.
They should give all consumers there best price but they don't -they want too get as much cash from every policy they can as there in the business of making money.

I'll counter what they have done by saying axa quoted me €100 less then there Actual quote and see if they bite (at that point jump in ill say I've my credit card in my hand ready too pay the years policy now)if they don't bite axa will get my money.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2021)

Liberty last year €520, renewal this year €480.
Comp with sister as named driver to get a discount (makes no difference with some insurers, discount with others, and loading with others so your mileage may vary).

It may be relevant that this is the first year that I have 5 years no claims and 4 full years on my full license.

Shopped around and Aviva will do comp (named driver again as it yielded a discount and increased volultary excess) for €300 or TPFT for €286.
While I'm not bothered about bells and whistles and would try to avoid claiming if at all possible due to the impact on NCD and future premiums, for the sake of €14 I may just take the comp.

Almost certainly Liberty are not going to come down by €180+ so I'm not going to even bother trying.

As ever who is "best" or most competitive depends on the specific risk profile but it never ceases to amaze me the wide variety of quotes that I get when I shop around - from €300 up to about €1K this year!

And what annoyed me is that - same as last year - if I went to Liberty as if I was a new customer I could get lower than €480. Which they would probably match if I told them (again same as last year) but they should not force customers to jump through hoops.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2021)

Probably mentioned somewhere already but Aviva just called me and told me that they can never go lower than €337.31 this year.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2021)

Itchy said:


> Honest question, why would you do that? Its they exact behaviour cited in the CBI's differential pricing review.



Because the de facto situation is that this approach works best for the individual consumer.
You shop around, identify the best offer, and then maybe go back to your current insurer or others to see if they can match/undercut that.
It shouldn't be like this but it is.
Until there is additional regulation that will be the case.
And unfortunately I suspect that additional regulation aimed at protecting the consumer will end up with most or all of them paying more.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Sep 2021)

CSO inflation data today showed that motor insurance *fell *6.0% in the 12 months to August.

Dwelling insurance *rose *1.4%.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> CSO inflation data today showed that motor insurance *fell *6.0% in the 12 months to August.
> 
> Dwelling insurance *rose *1.4%.


Are such "macro" stats really of any relevance to the average punter?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Sep 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Are such "macro" stats really of any relevance to the average punter?


Yes. If the CSO recorded the price of milk doubling in a year you would certainly be paying more for milk.

These statistics don't map to personal experience perfectly but the plural of anecdote is not data either.


----------



## FinCork (9 Sep 2021)

got a 470 quote from chill, for 3rd party on a 05 toyota so essentially more than the value so went shopping around, got 299 with Aviva. still pays to spend 20 mins checking around but I know a lot of people don't bother.


----------



## Leo (9 Sep 2021)

FinCork said:


> for 3rd party on a 05 toyota so essentially more than the value


The value of the vehicle has less influence on the quotations than the value of personal injuries claims.


----------



## time to plan (9 Sep 2021)

I got a big saving last year by moving from AA to its4women. On renewal they have added 20%. Guess I have to shop around again.


----------



## FinCork (9 Sep 2021)

Leo said:


> The value of the vehicle has less influence on the quotations than the value of personal injuries claims.


yep understand that, but on a personal level it just rankles paying out more than the car is worth if you know what I mean


----------



## horusd (9 Sep 2021)

time to plan said:


> I got a big saving last year by moving from AA to its4women. On renewal they have added 20%. Guess I have to shop around again.


A MALE friend of mine is insured with its4women.  Apparently they can't discriminate.  I had to laugh.


----------



## Leo (9 Sep 2021)

FinCork said:


> yep understand that, but on a personal level it just rankles paying out more than the car is worth if you know what I mean


I do, and it's something that gets raised very often. However, if we acknowledged that the main thing you are buying here is insurance to protect you from a large personal injury claim, more pressure might be applied to address that issue.


----------



## time to plan (9 Sep 2021)

horusd said:


> A MALE friend of mine is insured with its4women.  Apparently they can't discriminate.  I had to laugh.


I'm male and use its4women. They use that name and pink packaging to deter men, to get a better 'insurance book' - lower risk customers. It's the same reason why health insurance companies give free / cheap insurance to kids. It attracts younger customers who will cost more.


----------



## Introuble83 (9 Sep 2021)

biddy123 said:


> I just got my quote from aviva, 320 last yr and 410 this yr, When I went online to get another quote, it wont give me a quote. Tried a few others same thing and then realised it is because my car is 2006 and therefore over 14 years old. I really dont understand this because if your car has a NCT, its roadworthy isnt it?


This is a widespread issue . Once the car hits north of 13 years the price increase significantly year on year . So replace the car or get use to ongoing increase


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (9 Sep 2021)

@biddy123 

I think it's because (on average) drivers of older cars tend to generate more third-party claims.

It's not much to do with the car per se.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (9 Sep 2021)

Rang liberty about my renewal and within 3 mins the lady on the phone could drop my renewal by €65 euro.
Axa is still cheaper so will go with them.


----------



## biddy123 (20 Sep 2021)

Update: When I checked the quote Aviva had given me, they hadnt included the loyalty discount. I didnt realise I hadnt given them my Irish driving licence no ( had a UK one until before Brexit) and got a discount for that too. Ended up with a quote of €280 fully comp. Happy with that


----------



## ClubMan (20 Sep 2021)

biddy123 said:


> Update: When I checked the quote Aviva had given me, they hadnt included the loyalty discount.


Sounds to me like they were chancing their arm applying the loyalty *penalty*?


----------



## deanpark (24 Sep 2021)

14% reduction on last year's fully comp. Car is a 2007. It's still costly due a legacy crash (not my fault - the other driver) but going in the right direction. Back in 2018 I used to pay almost c.1300 and it's around half that now.


----------



## Ravima (24 Sep 2021)

deanpark said:


> 14% reduction on last year's fully comp. Car is a 2007. It's still costly due a legacy crash (not my fault - the other driver) but going in the right direction. Back in 2018 I used to pay almost c.1300 and it's around half that now.


how is it costly if other lad at fault?


----------



## deanpark (25 Sep 2021)

Other driver on my policy @ fault.  Wrote the car off and damaged others - thankfully they weren't occupied by drivers at the time.  Not a lad - a female.


----------

